# Frozen Mud?



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Had a guy tell me that frozen mud thawed out is the best mud to use.
He said you dump the cream off the top and it goes on smooth, plus dry's faster. Is this crap, or am I missing out on something? He also said he puts a little dawn dish soap in his final application, said it smoothes out the tiny air pockets that leave holes after drying, thus making for a better finish!! Im not a mudder by trade, but sounds like crap to me!!


----------



## platinum24 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Question*



IBUILD said:


> Had a guy tell me that frozen mud thawed out is the best mud to use.
> He said you dump the cream off the top and it goes on smooth, plus dry's faster. Is this crap, or am I missing out on something? He also said he puts a little dawn dish soap in his final application, said it smoothes out the tiny air pockets that leave holes after drying, thus making for a better finish!! Im not a mudder by trade, but sounds like crap to me!!


HOW MUCH ARE SUB GETTING PAID FOR SUB WORK FOR JUST HANGING


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*Its Crap*

About the frozen mud ! [CRAP,CRAPCRAPAND MORE CRAP ]


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Hot mud, frozen mud, sounds like one of those new fangled health spas..... frozen mud needs to be mixed prior to using. We deal with it being frozen from time to time but to throw out some of the designed moisture.....?????? not a good idea. dish soap "seen it used in texutre coat on stucco". Soap would add bubbles in my book. It did at the hot mud spa:laughing:


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up guys, I thought it was crap!! As for subs, per sheet, $15 to hang $15 to tape for a good rocker, sometimes more!! Some are going to the s.f., I stay away from them, add's up fast.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Soap is good........*

Soap does actually serve a purpose. For starters it makes all the machine tools run smoother and faster. As for hand finishing, once the knife is wet it just slicks out alot easier and I think that is was attributes to the less pock holes. Hand work does look alot nicer when soap is used I notice.......that's just my experience though.


----------



## dusty the taper (Jan 20, 2007)

I always find frozen mud usually after the second freeze doesnt mix properly and. I heard of the sunlight soap thing from several guys never tried though.


----------



## ALLIN1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Dish soap does helps make mud creamier to help give a better finish with less drag. Also helps with adhesion.
Ever seen dish soap dry it's like glue.

You better be a good finisher, because you will have a great taste in you mouth when you sand your work 
.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

I had a few buckets freeze on me-only thing that happened was a nice layer of mold on top and they smelled like high heaven...

Myth busted


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Soap seems to have the edge thus far, keep it coming? Also with the frozen mud, says on the bucket not to use it, but I was told it was because the chemical that keeps it from hardening comes to the top of the pail " The cream " and when skimmed off, the remaining mud is now a quicker drying product and coats smoothly when mixed on the hawk.
If it's true, local lumber yards usually throw it away by the pallet, could get me some free bee's, if yah know what I mean. The guy I spoke of said he would pay me a fair price for any I get my hands on!!


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

yup, it's a load of bs
once frozen i would only use to mix in w wall texture
and that's only because i'm too cheap for my own good!
-somebody put a lot of time and effort into the formula for their
product. u like it or u don't.
if u skim off part of it.... well, it's a different thing, now
.....
if u wish to do the best, most profitable work, u must be consistent
use the same products in the same way everytime
everything ezier, smoother, faster, look btr, and u go fishin in nu boat
r


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Frozen mud   ! Throw it out:no:. Dawn dish soap, yes it works. But the guy I worked with who used it, put it in the purple lidded "Midweight" mud, which has a ton of air in it due to being whipped. I stick with green taping mud, and the light blue lidded topping mud. Old school. Guess what. If you are bedding or skimming, just wipe the center of the joint faster with your knife and the air pockets will disappear. Move your knife slower, and you'll have more air pockets:thumbup:. Hope it helps:thumbsup: .


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, been a pleasure!!


----------

